# AMD64

## mtto

Ragazzi, ho comprato un portatile con AMD64.

Il Gentoo per AMD64 compila tutto sfruttando i 64bit della CPU? Voglio dire, quando compilerò ad esempio KDE, questa sarà a 32 bit come sul mio Gentoo che gira su Athlon-XP o sarà a 64bit???

 :Embarassed:   spero capiate cosa intendo, forse non mi so spiegare bene   :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

L'importante e' che usi un cd live a 64 bit di gentoo, e uno stage a 64 bit, se no vai in emulazione come un mio amico.

----------

## lopio

ti segnalo questo link visto che mi pare tu voglia sfruttare so a 64 bit ma compilare a 32 le applicazioni

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/technotes.xml?part=2&chap=4

ciao

----------

## mtto

Vi ringrazio entrambi!    :Very Happy: 

In effetti lo sapevo che non mi sarei spiegato bene... Volevo sapere se partendo con il livecd appositamente fatto per AMD64 e installando sistema operativo e successivamente KDE o Gnome poi si ottiene un Gentoo + applicazioni tutto a 64 bit.

----------

## lopio

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Vi ringrazio entrambi!   
> 
> In effetti lo sapevo che non mi sarei spiegato bene... Volevo sapere se partendo con il livecd appositamente fatto per AMD64 e installando sistema operativo e successivamente KDE o Gnome poi si ottiene un Gentoo + applicazioni tutto a 64 bit.

 

ok , ma tieni conto pero' che molte applicazioni non sono ancora migrate a 64 bit e ti tocca compilarle a 32 bit se vuoi farle funzionare (ecco il perche' del link precedente)

ciao

----------

## primero.gentoo

[SEMI-OT]

Scusate se vado un po off-topic ma la mia perplessita' deriva dal link di cui sopra  :Smile: 

```

Building A Kernel For An eMachine Laptop

When configuring the kernel for use on an eMachines Mobile Athlon64 laptop, you must compile USB support into the kernel. Otherwise, you will receive errors about an "unknown keypress' from atkbd.c. Disabling USB support does not work. 

You also must pass the kernel parameters pci=noacpi noapic to the kernel on an eMachines Mobile Athlon64 laptop.

```

Premesso che il mio Laptopo non e' assolutamente , purtroppo, un Athlon64 ma un semplice Penitum3@1Ghz.

Mi chiedevo se i consigli  sopra indicati , leggi la compilazione dell'USB nel Kernel e il passaggio delle opzioni "pci=noacpi noapic" siano necessarie anche per il mio Portatile o se sono limitate ad un Athlon64 laptopo.

In particolare che cosa significa passare "noapic" al kernel? e perche' dovrei disabilitare l'acpi sul PCI?

[/SEMI-OT]

Graziaz

Ciao

----------

